# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Dy natyrat e Krishtit, njerezorja dhe hyjnorja

## Milkway

Mbasi ne nje teme tjeter filluam nje diskutim me toni77 , qe nuk ishte vendi i duhur po hap nje tem per kete qellime. 

I lutem mod. te ketij nenforumi qe perveq atyre qe jane serioze ne diskutim te mos lejohen shkrimet e tjerve sepse qdo teme po e humb efektin e vet duke share , ofenduar njeri tjetrin , dhe kjo nuk i ka hije nje shqiptari . 

Po filloj me te njejten pyetje qe e kam bere edhe ne temen tjeter por ketu shpresoj se do marr pergjigje me te madhe  :buzeqeshje:  

Si ka mundesi qe Zoti ti lutet vetes , dhe pse thuhet qe shpirti dhe trupi jane te pandare , kurse ne anen tjeter thuani qe njerzorja i lutet hyjnores qe ne kete rast i ndani ? 

Shpresoj ne nje debat te qet si na ka hije .

----------


## toni77_toni

> Mbasi ne nje teme tjeter filluam nje diskutim me toni77 , qe nuk ishte vendi i duhur po hap nje tem per kete qellime. 
> 
> I lutem mod. te ketij nenforumi qe perveq atyre qe jane serioze ne diskutim te mos lejohen shkrimet e tjerve sepse qdo teme po e humb efektin e vet duke share , ofenduar njeri tjetrin , dhe kjo nuk i ka hije nje shqiptari . 
> 
> Po filloj me te njejten pyetje qe e kam bere edhe ne temen tjeter por ketu shpresoj se do marr pergjigje me te madhe  
> 
> Si ka mundesi qe Zoti ti lutet vetes , dhe pse thuhet qe shpirti dhe trupi jane te pandare , kurse ne anen tjeter thuani qe njerzorja i lutet hyjnores qe ne kete rast i ndani ? 
> 
> Shpresoj ne nje debat te qet si na ka hije .


*Xhamia, unë mendova qe do ta hapesh këtë tem tek komunitei katolik keshtu qe mos te kemi nderhyrje, sidoqoftë pasi vërej se edhe pse nuk mendojmë njëjtë je i sinçert. Per ata edhe ketu do të debatojmë, por askujt tjeter nuk i shkruaj.

Në fillim, ajo qe unë kerkoj, dua nga ti të di se; a beson ti qe njeriu a është mish, gjak dhe eshtra qe ka shpirtin. Dmth a ka njeriu shpirt apo jo?

Pas kesa pergjigje mund te vazhdojmë.

toni77*

----------


## Milkway

> *Xhamia, unë mendova qe do ta hapesh këtë tem tek komunitei katolik keshtu qe mos te kemi nderhyrje, sidoqoftë pasi vërej se edhe pse nuk mendojmë njëjtë je i sinçert. Per ata edhe ketu do të debatojmë, por askujt tjeter nuk i shkruaj.
> 
> Në fillim, ajo qe unë kerkoj, dua nga ti të di se; a beson ti qe njeriu a është mish, gjak dhe eshtra qe ka shpirtin. Dmth a ka njeriu shpirt apo jo?
> 
> Pas kesa pergjigje mund te vazhdojmë.
> 
> toni77*


Vet fakti qe jam besimtar i nje besimi ndryshe nga ti , me bene te besoj se njeriu ka shpirte dhe nje dite do jap llogari . 

Po une besoj qe njeriu ka shpirte. 

Une preferoje nje diskutim te hapur vetem me ata qe jane serioze , dhe pa fjale fyrse , sepse me siguri dhe ndokush tjeter dine me shum dhe deshirone ti ndaj me neve ate dituri ,qe shpresojme te ndihmoje .

----------


## toni77_toni

> Vet fakti qe jam besimtar i nje besimi ndryshe nga ti , me bene te besoj se njeriu ka shpirte dhe nje dite do jap llogari .  
> .



*Falemnderit per "kompliment" por unë vet fakti qe jam besimtar i nje besimi ndryshe nga ti nuk kam per qellim të jap vlersime dhe paragjykime, por pergjigje dhe sqarime, aq sa mundemi dhe kete me sinçeritet.* 




> *Po une besoj qe njeriu ka shpirte*. 
> .


*Kërkoj falje por per te filluar diçka duhet të drejtohemi sepse tema ka filluar keshtu. Ka rendesi te veqantë dhe duhet të shtroj disa pytje keshtu qe mund të hapet rruga per debat lidhur me trupi dhe shpirtin.

Shpirti qe ka njeriu, është i ndarë në njeriun apo jo?
Nëse vepron shpirti, vepron edhe trupi apo jo?
Nëse flen (bie ne gjumë) trupi, flen edhe shpirti apo jo?
Nëse vdes trupi, vdes edhe shpirti apo jo?

toni77*

----------


## Milkway

> *Falemnderit per "kompliment" por unë vet fakti qe jam besimtar i nje besimi ndryshe nga ti nuk kam per qellim të jap vlersime dhe paragjykime, por pergjigje dhe sqarime, aq sa mundemi dhe kete me sinçeritet.* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kërkoj falje por per te filluar diçka duhet të drejtohemi sepse tema ka filluar keshtu. Ka rendesi te veqantë dhe duhet të shtroj disa pytje keshtu qe mund të hapet rruga per debat lidhur me trupi dhe shpirtin.
> 
> Shpirti qe ka njeriu, është i ndarë në njeriun apo jo?
> Nëse vepron shpirti, vepron edhe trupi apo jo?
> Nëse flen (bie ne gjumë) trupi, flen edhe shpirti apo jo?
> ...


Te njejtin qellim kam dhe une , me respekt dhe sinqeritet te te pyes dhe te kthej pergjigje pa paragjykime . 

Sa i perket pyetjes se pare une besoj qe shpirti dhe trupi jane nje deri ne qastin e vdekjes . 

Po besoj qe kur vepron trupi vepron dhe shpirti . 

Mbasi jane nje besoj qe shpirti se bashku me trupin fle , d.m.th pushone. 

Kur vdes trupi shpirti kalon ne nje gjendje tjeter , pra nuk vdes.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Tash veq kemi orientimin e debatit, unë së shpejti do të postoj një shkrim lidhur me Jezusin Njeri dhe Jezusin Zot. Mbi natyren njerzore dhe natyren hyjnore. Lidhur me vdekjen e natyres njerzore dhe pavdeksinë e natyres hyjnore e keshtu me radhë.*




> Sa i perket pyetjes se pare une besoj qe shpirti dhe trupi jane nje deri ne qastin e vdekjes . 
> .


*Po eshte edhe besim i imi, mishi dhe shpirti janë të pa ndarë, edhe pse nuk eshte vetem një, prap mund te thuhet se janë një pasi qe janë të bashkuar dhe të pa ndarë. Shpirti ësht ai qe jep jeten mishit. Pa shpirt njeriu (trupi mish) vdes,  por shpirti prap nuk vdes por ndahet nga tupi.* 





> Po besoj qe kur vepron trupi vepron dhe shpirti .


*Edhe unë ashtu besoj. Shpirti që është në njeiun - i pa ndashem deri në vdekje, vepron bashk me trupi. Çdo veprim i trupit është veprim edhe i shpirtit, apo çdo veprim i shpirtit, është veprim edhe i trupit. Por nuk duhet asesi të anashkalohet realiteti se nuk është asnjëri vetem, nuk është një, edhe pse duket ashtu. Shpirti dhe trupi janë të bashkuar në natyren njeri. Kjo quhet misherim i shpirtit - të pa ndashem - nji natyre në dukje por kurrsesi nuk është vetem një!* 




> Mbasi jane nje besoj qe shpirti se bashku me trupin fle , d.m.th pushone. 
> .


*JO xhamia, shpirti nuk flen, shpirti nuk njef kohë as nuk lodhet, lodhja ndodhë në gjymtyret e njeriut dhe ato kanë nevojë per pushim, ndersa shpirti nuk flen, është frymorë, nuk flen dhe eshte aktiv në organizmin e njeriut. Ai është aktiv deri në të sosur të botes. Poashtu edhe nuk vdes.*




> Kur vdes trupi shpirti kalon ne nje gjendje tjeter , pra nuk vdes.


*Shpirti prap qendron në gjendje shpirtërore - frymore, por ndahet nga trupi, nuk vdes as, ai nuk kalon ne gjendje tjeter, ajo gjendje shpirtërore është e perjetshme,  pra deri në diten e gjyqit siq besojmë. Shpirt eshte dhe shpirt mbetet. As trupi nuk kalon ne gjendje te tjeter, ajo gjendje "pluher" eshte sepse trupi ashtu është dhe do të mbetet, pra as trupi nuk e ndryshon gjendjen deri në diten e gjyqit siq edhe besojmë. Pluher eshte dhe pluher mbetet.*

----------


## Milkway

> *Tash veq kemi orientimin e debatit, unë së shpejti do të postoj një shkrim lidhur me Jezusin Njeri dhe Jezusin Zot. Mbi natyren njerzore dhe natyren hyjnore. Lidhur me vdekjen e natyres njerzore dhe pavdeksinë e natyres hyjnore e keshtu me radhë.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Po eshte edhe besim i imi, mishi dhe shpirti janë të pa ndarë, edhe pse nuk eshte vetem një, prap mund te thuhet se janë një pasi qe janë të bashkuar dhe të pa ndarë. Shpirti ësht ai qe jep jeten mishit. Pa shpirt njeriu (trupi mish) vdes,  por shpirti prap nuk vdes por ndahet nga tupi.* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edhe unë ashtu besoj. Shpirti që është në njeiun - i pa ndashem deri në vdekje, vepron bashk me trupi. Çdo veprim i trupit është veprim edhe i shpirtit, apo çdo veprim i shpirtit, është veprim edhe i trupit. Por nuk duhet asesi të anashkalohet realiteti se nuk është asnjëri vetem, nuk është një, edhe pse duket ashtu. Shpirti dhe trupi janë të bashkuar në natyren njeri. Kjo quhet misherim i shpirtit - të pa ndashem - nji natyre në dukje por kurrsesi nuk është vetem një!* 
> ...



Nje gje ta sqarojme ne fillime , nuk mirrem me studimen e fese , e me kete rast disa terme , ose disa kuptime munden me qen te pakuptimta per  mua dhe nuk besoj se do vie merzi nese pyes per disa her rrethe te njejtes gje . 

Logjika ime e percepton shpirtin si diqka te nderlidhur me njeriun (trupin) deri ne momentet e fundit te jetes . 

Edhe une besoj se shpirti e leshon trupin ne momentin e vdekjes. 

Une nuk e mendova ne nje tjeter gjendje fizike kalimin e shpirtit nga trupi ne qastin e vdekjes . Shum ne rregull eshte qe shpirti , shpirt eshte dhe shpirt mbetet por kur largohet nga trupi i njeriut ai merr nje forme tjeter qe ne nuk e njohim. 

Me thuaj c'kupton ti me gjume ? 

Kam dhe nje pyetje tjeter : kur Maria ishte shtatzene a ka qen fryma e shejte (zoti)  ne barkun e Marise ?

----------


## Rroni01

Xhamia,
sa per disa informata deshiroj te te udhezoj diqka; pikerisht per kete teme, esshte mire te kesh mundesi te studiosh (jo ta lexosh) por ta studiosh me vemendje; Platonin, Aristotelin mandej te arrish edhe me vone edhe tek Toma i Akuinit....
ku shume shume ne menyre te perpikt ta spjegojne intersin tend mbi kete teme.

edhe pse toni77 posa ka filluar ta shtjelloje mire kete teme.

xhamia,
per ti kuptuar mire keto krahasime - ndarje - ballafaqime te ketij realiteti, duhet te jeshe i disponuar me zemerqeltesi ti pranosh shtjellimet ok?!

mos hi te humbesh kohe kot, (siq e kam pare ne temat e tua te meparshme, duke dekoncentruar veten dhe duke i krijuar vetes "armiq" ne tematika te tjera).

mos u frymezo duke u nenshtruar sistemeve kolaterale, ose intereseve perkatese, te cilat nuk te lene te veprosh ne liri dhe menquri adeguate te mendjes sate.

pra,
eshte vetem nje keshill: JI VETVETJA OK.

ti ke te drejt te jesh vetvetja.

keto nuk jane tema teologjike (vetem teologjike) por jane tema filozofike dhe logjike.

pune dhe debat te mbare.

MOs lyp kundershtime dhe kundershtare, por miq debatues dhe mesues te denje.

kerkoje ndjese per nderprerje 
.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Mbasi ne nje teme tjeter filluam nje diskutim me toni77 , qe nuk ishte vendi i duhur po hap nje tem per kete qellime. 
> 
> I lutem mod. te ketij nenforumi qe perveq atyre qe jane serioze ne diskutim te mos lejohen shkrimet e tjerve sepse qdo teme po e humb efektin e vet duke share , ofenduar njeri tjetrin , dhe kjo nuk i ka hije nje shqiptari . 
> 
> Po filloj me te njejten pyetje qe e kam bere edhe ne temen tjeter por ketu shpresoj se do marr pergjigje me te madhe  
> 
> Si ka mundesi qe Zoti ti lutet vetes , dhe pse thuhet qe shpirti dhe trupi jane te pandare , kurse ne anen tjeter thuani qe njerzorja i lutet hyjnores qe ne kete rast i ndani ? 
> 
> Shpresoj ne nje debat te qet si na ka hije .



*Të folesh në këtë temë, është vështir të permbledhesh me ni shkrim, por, do të perpiqna të them thjesht dhe shkurt sa per të dhënë arsye besimit në këto qe ju keni pytur.

Shumëher edhe nga miqt e mi si dhe nga anëtarët e forumit janë paraqitur disa paqartesi lidhur me dy natyrat e Jezusit, ajo Hyjnore si dhe Njerzore!

Unë si një qytetar, person I njëjtë me të gjithë njerëzit tjerë, por qe dalloj në bindje. As nuk jam prift as nuk jam teolog, thjeshtë, një person qe kam fitue bindjen se njeriu ka perardhjen  është krijesë e Zotit (Perendi) dhe qe gjithsesi duhet të jetojmë në këtë botë të bashkuar me Të, dhe në rast të  ndarjes nga kjo botë të kthemei prap atij qe edhe I takojmë  ZOTIT.

Tani duke kerkuar në lutje, në lexime dhe meditime, kam fituar bindjen dhe besimin në Zotin. Besimi I im është se ZOTI është I Madherushem dhe madheria e Tij është në veteveten e Tij e mbrenshme e pa ndarë. Ku në mbrendsin  madherin e Tij shtë Shpirti që është JETË  pavdeksiai-amshimi. ZOTI nuk është I kufizuar, Ai është I gjithpushtetshem dhe gjithpushtetshmeria e Tij gjithnjë është edhe në madherinë e Tij qe ajo nenkupton edhe pandashmerinë e TIJ. Te gjitha ato qe janë në madherinë e TIJ burojnë nga Shpirti-JETA I cili është I pandashem me Perendinë.


Per mua Zoti është Jetë. Jeta është në Zotin dhe secili qe ka jetë, ajo jetë buron nga Zoti.
Jeta shumëher kuptohet apo trajtohet ndryshe nga ajo qe është. Por vet fjala Jetë nënkupton diçka i gjallë I pa vdekshem, frymor-shpirt, qe ka gjalleri, qe ushqen gjalleri, JETË qe kurr nuk ka fund.

Jeta-Shpirti nuk është e ndarë nga Zoti. KJo gjithnjë është në mbrendësinë-madherinë e Tij.

Zotin, njeriu (ai qe don) e takon në JEZUSIN. Duke perkur Jezusin njeriu Prek JETË qe eshte vet Zoti.


Jezus Krishti është Zoti-Jeta që u misherua.

Nëse lexojmë Biblen, në shumë raste Jezusin e takojmë të pa ndashem me Perendinë. 

Jezusi veten e quajti edhe bir I njeriut, kjo është e vertetë sepse njerëzorja nuk  e ndanë nga njeriu por qe lindja e Tij nuk është e zakonshme, njerzorja-Jezus lindi nga Virgjera Mari e jo si njerëzit e zakonshem-Adam.

Ai e quajti veten bir I Hyjit, edhe kjo është e vertetë sepse Hyjnorja nuk  endanë nga Hyji, Jezusi lindi nga Shpirti-Hyjnorja. 

Ai e quajti veten edhe rruaga, edhe kjo është e vertetë sepse shtegtimi dhe kalimi I tij në mes të dy realiteteve; njerëzore dhe hyjnore janë rrugë qe te drejton; nga njerëzorja në hyjnore.

Ai e quan veten e verteta, edhe kjo është e vertetë sepse; e verteta  e Perendisë takohet dhe është në realitetin Jezus.

Ai e quan veten JETA, e kjo është edhe qellimi I ZOTIT. Njerzorja njeriu-Adam, atë që kishte humbur-Jeten, tani kjo Jetë u misherua në natyren njeri-Jezus, njerëzores do të jep Jetë me bollak, kështu qe njerëzorja e vdekshme neper mes Jezusit do të shendrrohet në Jetë. 

Tani pasi qe tema lidhet me vdekljen dhe jeten unë dua të perqendrohna më shumë tek Jeta.

Vet Jezusi thot; Unë jam rruga, e verteta dhe Jeta!


Si ka mundesi te jetë dikush tjeter JETA pos ZOTIT qe është JETË? Jo,askush. E pra, Jezusi këtë e tha per vetveten!

A e deshmoj Jezusi këtë të Vertetë?

PO.

SI?

Së pari dua të kujtoj mrekullitë e Jezusit të mbinatyrshme, ato janë shembull i mirë qe ato ngjarje të mbinatyrshme qe udhëheqen nga pesoni Jezus nuk janë thjeshtë ngjarje të zakonshme, janë ngjarje se vetem Zoti mund të komandoj.

Jezusi pos qe deklaroj, këtë edhe e deshmoj. Ai e deshmoj edhe me vdekjen dhe ngjalljen eTij qe Ai vertetë është JETA. Dhe kush prek Jezusin prek Jeten. 

Per secilin njeri qe Jezusi është rruga, ai është në rrugen qe te drejton tek JETA.
Per secilin njeri qe Jezusi eshte  everteta, ai është ne të verteten qe të afron tek  JETA.

Per secilin njeri qe Jezusi është Jeta, ai është në JETË dhe per të nuk ka vdekje.


Tani dua të marr shembullin Jezusi  Njeri.

Sipas mësimeve biblike Jezusi-Njeri është Adami i Dytë. 

"Kështu edhe është shkruar: 
Njeriu i parë, Adami, u bë shpirt i gjallë; 
por Adami i fundit është Shpirt që jep jetë. 
Por frymërori nuk është më parë, por përpara është natyrori, pastaj frymërori. 
Njeriu i parë i bërë prej dheu, është tokësor; 
njeriu i dytë është Zoti nga qielli. 
Siç është tokësori ashtu janë dhe tokësorët; 
dhe siç është qiellori, të tillë do të jenë edhe qiellorët.

Lindja e Jezusit  nuk është thjeshtë një lindje sikurse ndodhë me pasardhesit e Adamit. Jezusi është frymërori, nuk është tokësor, është Jeta  Zoti.

Ndersa ne asnjë shkrim nuk mohohet njerëzorja e Jezusit. Ai vertetë ishte Njeri. 
Njeri- Jezus është misherimi I Shpirtit të amshuar  JETA. 

Mirpor, ajo qe shumher pyesin dhe ndoshta kan te drejtë të pyesin është se; pse Jezusi është lutur, apo kujt iu ka lutur Jezusi!

Në asnjë shkrim nuk thuhet se Jezusi nuk është lutur Atit, nëse dikush thotë ai e ka gabim.

Jezusi-njeri pra siç tham është Adami I dytë. Njerëzorja edhe pse është e pa ndarë me hyjnoren, sikurse nuk është I ndar as trupi I njeriut (I imi apo I yti) me shpirtin, duhej ti nenshtrohet hyjnores-Atit të tij  që Jezusi posedon në vetveten. Jezusi-njeri I lindur nga Shpirti dhe I pa ndarë me Shpirtin nuk e kufizoj Shpirtin as në nji moment, Ai këtë të vertetë e deshmoj edhe atëher kur tha; At, nëse do largoje këtë nga unë, jo si dua unë por le të bëhet vullneti I yt. Dmth njerëzorja nuk vepron dhe nuk kufizon Hyjnoren. Njëzorja nenshtrohet hyjnores  deri në vdekje.  Jezusi shumëher thotë se Ati është në mua apo shumëher tha se Ai qe është në mua po krynë veprat!  Kjo do të thotë se njerëzorja e Jezusit nuk kufizoj hyjnoren dhe te gjitha veprat e Jezusit janë vepra të Hyjit por të pa ndashme në personin Jezus.

Të kthehemi pak tek shembulli njeri:
Njeriu në veveten e tij ka mishin  natyren njerëzore dhe shpirtin  natyren shpirtërore! Prap janë të pa ndashem dhe gjithqka vepron mishi eshte edhe veper e shpirtit, apo qka vepron shpirti është edhe veper e mishit. 
E tani nëse lutemi; ne nuk mendojmë se natyra njerëzore e perkufizon apo në shumë raste e okupon shpirtin! Nëse jo, atëher natyra njerëzore  mishi duhet qe ti nenshtrohet shpirtit, shpirti I njeriut e udhëheq njeriun në lutje. Kur lutesh nuk shef askë por gjithnjë je duke biseduar me dike! Kjo pra është se natyra jote njerëzore I lutet natyres shpirtërore dhe I nenshtrohesh. Nuk I duket njeriut e qartë apo, njeriu as qe mendon këtë realitet mbi vetveten, por, vertetë  njerëzorja I nenshtrohet frymores, dhe frymorja është në perngjasimin e Shpirtit-Perendi; dhe nepermes frymores ndigjohet lutja. 

Shembulli Jezus:
Njerëzorja-Jezus lindi nga Shpirti-Hyjnorja
Njerëzorja-Jezus siç thash nuk e perkufizon-Shpirtin-Hyjnoren dhe Ai vepron. 
Njerëzorja Jezus çdo veprim është e pa ndarë në Shpirtin-Hyjnorja. 
Njerëzorja-Jezus udhëheqet nga Shpirti-Hyjnorja. 
Njëzorja-Jezus lutet dhe nenshtrohet Shpirti-Hyjnorja. 
Njerëzorja-Jezus vdes, Shpirti-Hyjnorja nuk vdes por tani ngjallë Njerëzoren-Jezus dhe ngritë personin Jezus në Hyji.

Per këtë edhe thuhet në Bibel; Prandaj edhe Hyji e lartësoi tesëve dhe i dha emrin që është mbi çdo emër që në Emer të Jezusit të përkulet çdo gjuhë i atyre që janë në qiell, në tokë e në nëntokë dhe çdo gjuhë të dëshmojë se: "Jezu Krishti është Zot! Në nder të Hyjit At"

toni77*

----------


## Rroni01

i nderuari toni77, 
ende nuk kam ra ne gjume, posa ia shkrova mikut me siper nje udhezim dhe nje keshille, e kam fjalen per xhamia, i cili ne shkrimet e tjera... eshte shume shume i ashper dhe aspak (ne disa raste i logjikshem), tani per tani menjeher u be i bute dhe po perdore stil tjeter te shrimit. 
por mire, eshte vendim i tije (ndoshta) por eshte ne tolerancen fetare, dhe po e tolerojme edhe ne.

i nderuari toni77,
i kam lexuar me vemendje shrimet e tua,
jane shume shume te zorshme, jo per kah shrimim, por per kah permbajtja dhe thellesia e te kuptuarit.
jo te gjithe i kuptojne shrimet e tua.
sidomos ata qe nuk jane ne sintoni dhe ne harmoni me ate qka shkruan ti, sidomos ne kete teme delikate dhe konceptuale te rendesishme.
po e shohe se filozofia e filozofeve te hershem, te Platonit, Aristotelit, Omerit, mandje Toma i Akuinit.... filozofia analitike.... e keshtu me radhe , ne konceptet e tua jane te SINTETIZUARA SHUME SHUME BUKUR. 
nuk di a do ti kuptoi miku im xhamia,????

por sidoqofte, per keto tema jane shkruar shume shume libra.... pra, koncepti berthamor i shrimit tende qendron kjarte dhe mire.

Ke bere nje krahasim te mire dhe esencial: ne veqanti sinteza e mendimit;
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Njerëzorja-Jezus lindi nga Shpirti-Hyjnorja
Njerëzorja-Jezus siç thash nuk e perkufizon-Shpirtin-Hyjnoren dhe Ai vepron.
Njerëzorja –Jezus çdo veprim është e pa ndarë në Shpirtin-Hyjnorja.
Njerëzorja-Jezus udhëheqet nga Shpirti-Hyjnorja.
Njëzorja-Jezus lutet dhe nenshtrohet –Shpirti-Hyjnorja.
Njerëzorja-Jezus vdes, Shpirti-Hyjnorja nuk vdes por tani ngjallë Njerëzoren-Jezus dhe ngritë personin Jezus në Hyji.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Mund te te them lirisht: e tere kjo nuk eshte lehte te kuptohet nga gjithkush, sidomos nga ata qe nuk jane ne prospektive apo ne retrospektive te kesaj logjike.

te pergezoj
toni77

----------

lace (06-11-2014)

----------


## torrkerry

*xhamia*

ja nje njeri qe e shqyrton seriozisht realitetin. Flas per ty, xhamia!

Kam lexuar shume postime te tua e kam pare nje perparim te madh.

Nese ke kohe, _te keshilloj qe t'i lexosh dy tema ne Komunitet katolik: "Jezu Krisht eshte Zot (Rm 10,9)" dhe "iniciacioni i krishtere"_. Esdhte kot qe te shkruajme gjithmone te njejta gje.

Jane tema te veshtira e nuk kam arritur t'i bej me te tjeshta: por ti mund t'i kuptosh mire.

*Atje mund ta gjesh pergjigjen qe feja jone u jep pyetjeve te tua.*

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

> Un e thash ate qka deshta ti thuaj q`te duash....


Feja eshte nje menyre njohjeje,
menyra me e forte dhe domethenese, 
sepse nepermjet fese 
arrihet deri ne kuptimin e plot te se vertetes: 
*Hyji eshte gjithçka ne te gjithe!*


torrkerry

----------


## Rroni01

> Per komente nuk e kam hap kete tem , dhe nuk me nevojiten as komplimentet e as verejtjet e askujte. 
> 
> Torrkey , Rroni nese keni diqka per te thene rrethe temes mund te inkuadroheni nese jo mos prisheni temen .


*xhamia, 
po shihet qe nuk paske nevoj as per komplimente e as per verejtje, sepse nuk po i pranoshe.
por, eshte keshill per ty: 
ne qofte se don te flasesh per disa tema (kjo te vlen edhe gjate jetes, eshte rregull e domosdoshme), duhet te vehesh ne prospektive te pranosh dhe te analizosh te gjitha parimet dhe te gjitha qendrime. 
jo jo, ta shohesh realitetin ashtu siq don ti.
del nga levorja dhe shihe realitetin me sy tjere.
Lexo me siper, ose, studjo me mire, dhe vleresoje spjegimin filozofik te te qenurit njerzore dhe shpirterore - hyjnore, ok*

GJITHQKA QE LIND NGA NJERIU MISH ESHTE; GJITHQKA QE LINDE NGA ZOTI ESHTE SHPIRTE... 
- ke aftesi ta kuptosh kete??? se cka don te thote kjo?

----------


## Korcar-L1

Kjo qe po ben ti o Rroni01, eshte njelloj sikur te mbushesh pusin me gjilpera. 

Ti Xhamia, je ne krize identiteti fetar keshtu qe po interesohesh kaq shume per krishterimin? Nqs e ben per kulture te pergjithshme, shfleto libra ashtu sic te keshilloj Rroni01, boll e lodhe dhe Tonin dhe te tjeret te te shpejgojne e te harxhojne kohen me ty.

----------


## Seminarist

> Kjo qe po ben ti o Rroni01, eshte njelloj sikur te mbushesh pusin me gjilpera. 
> 
> Ti Xhamia, je ne krize identiteti fetar keshtu qe po interesohesh kaq shume per krishterimin? Nqs e ben per kulture te pergjithshme, shfleto libra ashtu sic te keshilloj Rroni01, boll e lodhe dhe Tonin dhe te tjeret te te shpejgojne e te harxhojne kohen me ty.



E ke gabim! Ai qe duhet te ruhet me se shumti eshte pikerisht Rroni01, sepse Kristologjia e tij eshte e dyshimte dhe e pasqaruar mire, mos te them krejtesisht e gabuar.

Ja psh;





> Ke bere nje krahasim te mire dhe esencial: ne veqanti sinteza e mendimit;
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Njerëzorja-Jezus lindi nga Shpirti-Hyjnorja
> Njerëzorja-Jezus siç thash nuk e perkufizon-Shpirtin-Hyjnoren dhe Ai vepron.
> Njerëzorja –Jezus çdo veprim është e pa ndarë në Shpirtin-Hyjnorja.
> Njerëzorja-Jezus udhëheqet nga Shpirti-Hyjnorja.
> Njëzorja-Jezus lutet dhe nenshtrohet –Shpirti-Hyjnorja.
> *Njerëzorja-Jezus vdes, Shpirti-Hyjnorja nuk vdes por tani ngjallë Njerëzoren-Jezus dhe ngritë personin Jezus në Hyji*.




Ketu te krijohet pershtypja, sidomos tek pjesa me bold, se Rroni flet sikur identiteti i Krishtit te ishte = nje trup njerezor plus, sic e shkruan ai, Shpirti-Hyjnorja.
Nje kristologji e tille eshte krejtesisht e gabuar.

Tek Krishti kemi Perendine Bir qe merr natyre njerezore (kjo = trup dhe fryme, si tek cdo njeri). Natyra hyjnore e Krishtit domethene nuk eshte prezenca e, sic e perdor Rroni, Shpirtit-Hyjnorja tek Krishti. Natyra hyjnore e Krishtit garantohet nga fakti se Ai qe u misherua eshte vete Perendia Bir. Nqs kemi nje Krisht qe vepron ne menyre te pandare nga Shpirti, kjo vjen pikerisht si rezultat se Krishti eshte vete Personi i Perendise Bir, qe garanton njeshmerine e veprimeve te natyres njerezore te Birit te Perendise me Shpirtin e Shenjte.

Kur Krishti vdiq, nuk shtrohet fare pyetja, nese bashke me te vdiq, sic e perdor Rroni, Shpirti-Hyjnorja. Pikerisht nje ngaterrim i tille nga Rroni, te le te nenkuptosh se Rroni mund te mendoje se, sic e thote ai, Shpirti-hyjnorja luan ne Krishtin rolin qe luan fryma tek njeriu, e cila nuk vdes, kur njeriu vdes. 
Nqs eshte keshtu, eshte tejet gabim.

Ajo qe quhet vdekja e Krishtit nuk eshte vecse ndarja e frymes njerezore te Krishtit nga trupi i tij njerezor per tre dite.
Krishti vete si Person i Perendise Bir nuk vdiq as nuk mund te vdese.

----------


## Seminarist

Per forumistin Xhamia, une do te sjell nje shembull qe ia kam dhene nje te konvertuari ne mysliman i nje perendimori te bardhe, i cili mbante veshur madje veshje tipike arabo-myslimane, dhe i cili beri te njejten pyetje.

Atij i thashe se pikerisht ai vete, duke qene nje i bardhe, po themi si shembull gjerman, paraqitej me veshje, po themi, arabe, nuk do te thoshte se ajo qe ishte e bardhe dhe gjermane tek ai behej arabe per shkak te rrobes, as rrobja tek ai nuk behej europiane per shkak se mbahej veshur nga nje i bardhe europian, por qe te dyja, europiania dhe arabja qendrojne te bashkuara tek i njejti person te dalluara nga njera tjetra, ashtu eshte dhe me dy natyrat e Krishtit.



Perkufizimi zyrtar mbi dy natyrat e Krishtit eshte dhene ne vitin 451 pas.K, 106 vite para lindjes se Muhamedit ne Arabi, ne Koncilin e Kalkedonit, me kontributin e njohur te Papes se Romes Leo bazuar ne Traditen e gjalle = Shkrim i shenjte plus tradita gojore dhe e shkruar.
Ai perkufizim do te ishte i pamundur po te perdorej parimi ore ore lule bore e Sola Scriptures se protestanteve dhe evangjelisteve. Sepse ne DHR nuk behet fjale direkte per natyrat e Krishtit as per se si jane te perkufizuara ato, gje qe do te thote qe po tu lihej evangjelisteve sot te perkufizonin natyrat e Krishtit duke u bazuar thjeshte mbi interpretime vargjesh biblike, do te kishim nje katrahure te kush e di se cfare lloji. Kjo dmth qe spiritualisht me protestantizmin krishterimi ka ecur ne regres jo ne evoluim sic mund te pelqeje te mendoje ndokush paralel me ligjet e natyres fizike.

----------


## toni77_toni

> E ke gabim! Ai qe duhet te ruhet me se shumti eshte pikerisht Rroni01, sepse Kristologjia e tij eshte e dyshimte dhe e pasqaruar mire, mos te them krejtesisht e gabuar.
> 
> Ja psh;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ti nuk ke lexuar shkrimin komlet si po duket, apo te ka kaluar neper sy pa e pa! Shkrimi eshte i imi e jo i rronit sikurse thua.

Kur te duash dhe ku te duash te deshmoj se kjo qe thua lidhur me shkrimin ne fjalë hedhet posht nga e verteta qe ekziston.

Per ndryshe per t'i dhënë spjegim paqartesive qe ekzistojnë në ty lidhur me shkrimin ne fjalë, mund te lexojsh kete rresht timin; "Njerëzorja –Jezus çdo veprim është e pa ndarë në Shpirtin-Hyjnorja". Kur them Shpirtin, ne mua nenkuptohet Hyjin. Ne anen tjeter Ai ishte edhe Njeri, per atë edhe besohet dhe quhet; Zot dhe Njeri. Çka je ka don me thënë nuk po te kuptoj. 

Per ndryshe trupi-njerëzorja - bota njerëzore në Jezus, i nderuar vdiq dhe per atë edhe u misherua, bile vetem nepermes vdekjes u arrit ngadhnjimi. Pavarsisht se Krishti nuk vdiq.*

----------


## Seminarist

Dallimi eshte ne ate se une perdor gjuhen dhe terminologjine kishtare ne shkrimin tim, ndersa ti perdor nje gjuhe dhe terminologji individuale personale, bazuar mbi nje kuptim po individual personal deri diku te sakte por jo i gjithi.

----------


## Milkway

> Kjo qe po ben ti o Rroni01, eshte njelloj sikur te mbushesh pusin me gjilpera. 
> 
> Ti Xhamia, je ne krize identiteti fetar keshtu qe po interesohesh kaq shume per krishterimin? Nqs e ben per kulture te pergjithshme, shfleto libra ashtu sic te keshilloj Rroni01, boll e lodhe dhe Tonin dhe te tjeret te te shpejgojne e te harxhojne kohen me ty.


Korcar nuk mendoj se je i denje per te percaktuar krizen apo jo sepse se pari nuk me njef fare , dhe nuk din per qka e kam hapur temen . 

Nese Toni ndjen lodhje nuk besoj se do te kishte filluar debatin , dhe do me kishte treguar me kohe , por nuk e ka bere nje gje te tille dhe nese ke diqka per temen je i ftuar te ndash , nese jo te uroj te kalosh bukur.

----------


## Milkway

Pershendetje toni 

Fillojme perseri sepse si duket Albo nuk ka bere transfere tek komuniteti katolik . 

Une parashtrova dy pyetje me nalt por si duket nuk i ke pare . 

Do ti them perseri : 

Qfare nenkupton me gjume ? 

Dhe kur Maria ka qen shtatezen a ka qen fryma e shejte (zoti) ne barkun e Marise ?

----------

